# WizDog and training



## SnowiesMommy (Jan 30, 2008)

I am getting my first dog (Maltese) in May. I have been reading here and I have found the Wizdog. I am planning to buy one off ebay. I found one that was $24 on ebay. Is it safe to get it off ebay? I am planning on putting a pad in the bottom of the wizdog. I am doing a ex pen inside. I dont know what size pads to get. The Wizdog is 21 by 28. The only pads i think might fit are 17 by 24. If you use pads on the bottom of your Wizdog, what size do you use? When I have my puppy trained to use the Wizdog what should I start putting at the bottom? After while, pads get expensive. I dont want to use newspapers because I heard of dogs starting to pee by the table where newspapers are. I dont want to use washable pads because they smell like clean sheets, then your puppy pees on your bed. :brownbag: 


:smilie_tischkante: 

Help!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry don't use the wizdog just a litter box and the outside. I would make sure your not buying a used wizdog off ebay, that can be dirty and ichy. You may just want to try a litter box with a pad in it. I think they might like the pad feeling then a grate feeling. Alot of dogs on here love their pads, and alot of people you the box and pad set up. Hopefully someone can give you better advice on the wizdog. You may want to search for wizdog on here and see what people use them and email them. Good Luck


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> Sorry don't use the wizdog just a litter box and the outside. I would make sure your not buying a used wizdog off ebay, that can be dirty and ichy. You may just want to try a litter box with a pad in it. I think they might like the pad feeling then a grate feeling. Alot of dogs on here love their pads, and alot of people you the box and pad set up. Hopefully someone can give you better advice on the wizdog. You may want to search for wizdog on here and see what people use them and email them. Good Luck[/B]


Also, if your trying to save money, maybe using pine litter in a box would be more cost effective. Thats what I do.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I am getting my first dog (Maltese) in May. I have been reading here and I have found the Wizdog. I am planning to buy one off ebay. I found one that was $24 on ebay. Is it safe to get it off ebay? I am planning on putting a pad in the bottom of the wizdog. I am doing a ex pen inside. I dont know what size pads to get. The Wizdog is 21 by 28. The only pads i think might fit are 17 by 24. If you use pads on the bottom of your Wizdog, what size do you use? When I have my puppy trained to use the Wizdog what should I start putting at the bottom? After while, pads get expensive. I dont want to use newspapers because I heard of dogs starting to pee by the table where newspapers are. I dont want to use washable pads because they smell like clean sheets, then your puppy pees on your bed. :brownbag:
> 
> 
> :smilie_tischkante:
> ...


What is the breeder doing to teach the dog thus far? I'd suggest doing whatever the breeder does and then taking it from there. Ollie learned to go both outside AND on washable pads. So I just did the same when he came here. Very easy that way. As for reusable pads smelling like clean sheets--LOL!! That's not the case at all. You can wash those pads in the harshest of chemicals and your dog's ultra-senstive sense of smell will still be able to detect their former scent of urine on it and will recognize it as "their pad" to go on. As for disposables to use in the wiz dog, just buy bigger ones and cut them down to size or fold them to fit or overlap a few smaller ones. good luck!


----------



## chiquita (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi I posted about the wizdog before, and it is great! Cora's breeder had her started on pads and I originally just bought a pad holder to aide in her potty training. Well after having her for about a month, and finding pee paw prints and torn up pads I decided to go for the wizdog. I bought it directly from the wizdog site. I don't think it's bad if you find & buy it cheaper on ebay. When you get it just be sure to give it a good clean. 

It took Cora about 3 days to get used to stepping on the grate. I had placed a pad she already used underneath and gave her lots of treats and praise to coax her onto the grate. And it worked. No more shredded pads or pee paw prints!
She's now 6 months old and goes to her wizdog by herself to do her business. I'm blessed, Cora has been pretty great with the potty training. She hasn't had any pee pee accidents but she does occasionally do number two off to the side of her wizdog. 

As for what to put under the grate. Initially being a new mom, I bought the most expensive pads (Natures Miracle-10pack) for my little girl and filled the gap with paper towels. I'd put a fresh pad down every morning. After a while I wised up lol. Now I buy the Arm & Hammer 55 pack puppy pads at Target (cheap and last a month!). They are 22.5 by 22.5 inches. Compared to NM's brand they look pretty thin, but surprisingly they hold up well. I overlap two of these under the wizdog and change every other day. Cora has her own bathroom area set up by the laundry room and You would never know I had a puppy. It doesn't smell in the least bit! Well only when u stick your nose right up on the pad  

I do wash her wizdog every week. I spray it down with Natures Miracle stain and odor remover let it sit for 5 minutes then rinse it off with water.

I hope this helped you a bit. I really recommend the wizdog. Good luck!


----------



## Cara (Jan 31, 2008)

I bought WIZDOG on ebay a month ago. Mine was brand new and with shipping came to $33.00
I bought this because when i had the Pee Pee Pad down during the day when we worked i came home to torn up paper that was all wet. On weekends and evenings i dont put anything down. After i got Wizdog she held it until i got home, LOL
She has actually only used it once and that is because i didnt take her out right away when i got home. I no longer have to come home to pee on the floor or ripped paper. I take her to go outside. The only reason i have the wizdog/peepeepad is because i am gone 10 hrs during the week and she is too young to expect her to hold it.


----------

